# Warrick Duo - Peugeot Trip Computer System



## 94611 (May 1, 2005)

Ive only just found this forum & previously posted my query on Technical under Fiat/Peugeot>

I have just changed my old AutoSleeper Midas Motorhome (also Peugeot) for an AutoSleeper Warrick Duo on the Peugeot Boxer 335 L3 Chassis. Now I have my first Computer screen showing mileage etc etc. It also comes with a Trip facility (a button) on the end of the wiper stalk.

My problem is that I was originally faced with some configuration options in which I was offered the option of having 2 Trip logging systems rather than just the one. Being a glutton for punishment I activated the second trip option as well!! Now I simply cannot get back into the Configuration Screen to switch it off again.

The Peugeot Handbook is so brief that it is no help. The local Peugeot Dealers do not know either because they deal more with cars and those Trip Computer systems are different to the new Boxer system. My dealer, Marquis Devon, are investigating but no info yet.

I have tried Google but no joy. I have also searched these forums etc. and even Peugeot websites. Has any bright spark out there managed to sort out this newfangled computer system yet? Maybe AutoSleeper wizz kids know how to drive this computer and I know they watch this forum.

One more thing, the Peugeot handbook says that some options are only available when Ignition is off !! Snag is, that with Ignition off, the computer screen is also off??? My ignition key is only off/on/start with no other position! How on earth can you use a Computer system with the screen switched off!!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't have my Fiat handbook in front of me, but all of the mode settings are made with the ignition in either the first position or the ignition on position and the engine not started.
You then use the mode buttons on the side of the dashboard to scroll through the options and change the settings. This is where you change the clock and the MPG to L/Km.
Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Neil,
I have noticed that you have asked the same question three times and can understand how frustrating it is when you do not get any replies.
A tip would be to bump the topic, that would move it back to the top of the list.
To bump a topic, all you need to do is to post a reply with the word "Bump", but don't do it too often as you will incur the wrath of the moderators. Sometimes best to leave it for 24 hours or so and then bump the topic.
Hope this helps,
Gerry


----------



## 94611 (May 1, 2005)

*Peugeot Boxer (Trip) Computer 2009*

Hi GerryD, Your points about duplicate posting noted & accepted - I just thought I might find an alternative group of experts. I have always tended to just read the Technical Forum and I have only just discovered this AutoSleeper group.

With the help of Zebedee, I have now found out how to re-set (zero) the Trip data which is certainly a help.

However I have tried to use the Mode buttons with the Ignition in position "On" (my ignition switch is only Off, On and Starter Motor On & therefore engine running). I still cannot get into the Configuration setup that I originally had when I activated the second trip. Perhaps my Peugeot system is slightly different to the Fiat one.

I clearly remember that I was able to get a Menu that allowed me to both Activate and De-Activate the second Trip. This was when the Vehicle was so new that it had no miles on the clock, it was only two weeks ago!! We drove the vehicle home from the Dealers (Marquis Devon). Now that Menu option has just disappeared. I just wish I could remember what it was I did, but memory is not as good these days (must just be age!!)


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Neil,
Send me a pm with your email and I shall send you the scanned pages from the Fiat Ducato manual.

We are away for the weekend, so if I miss your pm tonight I may not be able to send you the scans until Sunday eve.

Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Neil

I didn't know there was a second Trip, but will have a little play tomorrow and see if I can find it. 8O :roll: 

I have to say the Mode button seems to have a will of its own, and even re-setting the clock when we go abroad or when the clocks change usually keeps me amused for several minutes!! :roll: :lol: :lol: 

More tomorrow if I have any success.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> I didn't know there was a second Trip, but will have a little play tomorrow and see if I can find it. 8O :roll:
> 
> ...


Dave,
Not certain if the second trip is a new addition to the standard fitting. On ours and most that I have seen the second trip has only been a part of the full computer, which has the outside temp indicator and auto locking. The full computer was an option that very few converters took up.
My guess is that the spec of the digital display has been upgraded with the 2009/10 cab enhancements.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

GerryD said:


> My guess is that the spec of the digital display has been upgraded with the 2009/10 cab enhancements.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry

Thanks Gerry - I think you are right. 

I've had a play and I can't find a second Trip on ours. 

The instruction manual is obviously written to include all the possible options and variants, so a good few of the features it mentions are not present on most motorhomes. They would only appear on a full specification, top of the range vehicle . . . which most M/Homes are not! :roll:

Not much help to the OP, but I think that is the answer. If I were him (Neil) I would call in at his own, or a good dealership and ask the nearest 17 year old mechanic to show him how to use the Mode thingy.

The younger generation invented these bloody silly gadgets, and they are the ones who feel most comfortable with them!! 8O :roll: :roll:

Dave


----------



## 94611 (May 1, 2005)

*Peugeot Boxer (Trip) Computer 2009*

Thanks Dave & Gerry. That makes me feel better if you guys can't be sure how to get into the original Config Screen either - I thought it was just my age and me getting thick & doddery.


----------

